# Kaytee water bottle...anyone else have probs with them??



## maherwoman (May 23, 2006)

Hey guys. I wanted to take a generalconsensus. We bought Maisie a 32oz Kaytee water bottle, andhave had the worse time with it dripping. We've triedeverything...from filling it COMPLETELY, to tapping on it, to movingthe ball a little, etc. to try to get the vaccuum to workproperly. Nothing works, so we resorted to putting a smallfood bowl under it to catch the water (so as to not rot the pegboardthat's underneath), which Maisie has LOVED because she's now got achoice about whether she wants to drink from the bottle or thebowl. The only problem is...I think this is what's making hergrumpy!! 

I watched her a moment ago drinking from the bowl, and she got drippedon right next to her eye! She got REALLY upset after and wentabout tearing things up and throwing a fit.

So, before we take it back and get another just like it (in case justthe one we bought is messed up), I wanted to ask you guys...

Have any of you had a problem like this with Kaytee brand waterbottles, or water bottles that are 32oz in general? Is this acommon problem with the brand, or possibly the size?

Thanks! 

P.S. Also, what brands do you guys have that aren't $10 and areeffective? We found others yesterday that looked like abetter design, but they were $10 or more!! :shock:

Thank you!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 23, 2006)

When I got Shadow, he had one of the ones withthe "prong-valve" instead of the ball. It had a flip-top forfilling. 

I HATED it! It leaked like crazy and it probably hurt his nose to press the valve.


----------



## naturestee (May 23, 2006)

A water bowl! It doesn't drip and it's very easy to drink out of. LOL!:rofl:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)

I use the Critter Canteen made by SuperPet forall my animals, and I love them. They have a spring on them that'ssupposed to help keep it from leaking, and I find they work reallywell. I don't care much for Kaytee bottles, I too found they leakedpretty badly. You can find the CritterCanteens at almost any pet store,including PetSmart, and they're relatively cheap. My 32oz cost about $6.


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2006)

*Ya know something? That's the exactwater bottle we had originally for Maisie (which Flower is using untilwe buy her a bigger one), and it was wonderful! In fact, Idon't know why we didn't just buy the same brand! Lol...whata doof.

We'll take the other Kaytee one back for a refund, and get a largerversion of the Critter Canteen. We never had a problem withthat brand...we'll stick with it. 

Thanks! 

P.S. Looks like this, right? 






MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I use the CritterCanteen made by SuperPet for all my animals, and I love them. They havea spring on them that's supposed to help keep it from leaking, and Ifind they work really well. I don't care much for Kaytee bottles, I toofound they leaked pretty badly. You can find the CritterCanteens atalmost any pet store, including PetSmart, and they're relatively cheap.My 32oz cost about $6.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)

Yep, that's them! They really are wonderful, and I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)




----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 23, 2006)

i have those critter canteens for peapoo and petey...we have the big one and the small one and they both leak


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2006)

Don't you wish there were a way that you couldtest them before you bring them home? Lol...wouldn't thatjust be idea?


----------



## Jenni (May 23, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> When I got Shadow, he had one of the ones with the"prong-valve" instead of the ball. It had a flip-top forfilling.
> 
> I HATED it! It leaked like crazy and it probably hurt his nose to press the valve.


Gretchen's bottle leaked and then I got one like Laura describedaboveand it was fine. ButLaura hadtrouble with hers so I don't know.

Gretchen seems to like drinking out of bowl best, but she's so wild that she spills it all the time.


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 23, 2006)

I can't get Cinnabunny to figure out the waterbottle. The one that came with the cage had a flip lid to fill it and apost for her to lick to get the water to come out (no dripping at all).I think it was to hard for her to lick because when I put a crock withwater into the cage she immediately went over to drink.

We ditched that waterbottle and then bought a Critter Canteen (a fewdrips to put on the cage and whenever she jumps really hard, but that'sit). She was/is constantly getting her ears wet, jumping in it, andgetting pellet and poop in it. I don't think she had figured out thiswater bottle either.

Do some bunnies just never get the hang of water bottle!?!


----------



## naturestee (May 24, 2006)

Mocha never figured it out. Give her aheavy ceramic water bowl instead. That's what Iuse. I have to clean the bowls a lot, but they drink morefrom them than they do water bottles because it's easier.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 24, 2006)

Get the flat bac brand. It is one of the bestand the 32 oz is just 8 bucks. I have 3 of them for my piggers. I haveused it on MeatHead my flemmie I had for awhile.

Super Pet Flat Bac' Water Bottles


----------



## FatRabbit (May 25, 2006)

We have had definate water bottle problems! Wehad one of those Kaytee ones when Cadbury was a baby but one night, itfell off the cage from it's wirey-thing and soaked her through! Middleof the night I was drying a very little and very upset rabbit... I wasso mad because it was brand new so I bought her one of the flat backones, which worked well until the back part -- which was plastic --snapped. After searching for an alternative and coming up empty handed,we finally used ribbon (like for birthday presents) and tied it to thecage.
Annoying to take on and off when refilling, but does the trick.
A water bowl -- which we also tried -- was a no go as Cadbury wasamused to find she could tip it over and splash in it when it was onthe kitchen floor or try to throw it when it was in her bedding.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 25, 2006)

THat is my only problem I had with the flat bac.My one broke so I went to walmart and got them tiny bungie cords andused that to hold it up. I still used the broken one with the bungiecord. I will post a pic of that when I get back.


----------



## HoneyPot (May 25, 2006)

If Maisie was enjoying the bowl, why don't youjust give her a bowl of water instead of another bottle and see how shedoes with that?

I personally never use bottles anymore - I find the rabbits drink morefrom the bowl, I can track how much they drink, they get fresh waterevery day if not a few times a day. I findthatproblems crop up with bottles all the time and it's hardto know when they do because it's not always obvious - then the rabbitshave to deal with either not being able to get water until you realizewhat's going on, or have to deal with a wet floor because of a leakybottle.

I've never discovered the benifits of a bottle and I've used both.

____________
Nadia
&amp; Misty


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

I find my rabbit doesn't drink as much as therabbits of other owner's on this board. He has a 16oz bottle, and Irefill about every 4-5 days... he's always been like that... I mayleave the bottle in there, but also give him a bowl of water, that wayhe'll have an option, and we'll see how he likes it.


----------



## naturestee (May 25, 2006)

I had one of those flat-back ones. Theexact same brand. It didn't leak. But Mochacouldn't get a single drop out of it. Poor girl tried sohard. There was nothing wrong with it, no air bubbles andit wasn't defective. Her tongue just wasn't strong enough tomove the ball. That was my last attempt with a bottle forher. She hadn't been able to drink much from the cheap leakyone either.

I had it in Loki's cage for a bit when I first got him, along with abowl. I think he licked the bottle twice then drank from thebowl after that.


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2006)

*We did start out by using water bowls with Maisie, but encountered a couple of problems:

Mainly we had to refill it three times a day because either she wouldhave drunk it all, she would have dumped it, or she would have put aWHOLE lot of stuff in it, and wouldn't drink it. It got to beno longer worth it to have the bowl. 

She does just fine, and actually drinks more from the bottle than shewas able to (because of the above factors) drink from the bowl.

We will be sticking with doing a water bottle...that's not theproblem. She prefers the bottle. She will drink thewater drops that fall into the bowl that we have catching the dripsright now, but even with the little bit that gets to it, I have toclean it out CONSTANTLY because things get in it.

Anyway, we (and she) prefer the bottle...I just wanted to get a consensus of others that have used Kaytee bottles.

Thanks, though! 

HoneyPot wrote: *


> If Maisie was enjoying thebowl, why don't you just give her a bowl of water instead of anotherbottle and see how she does with that?
> 
> I personally never use bottles anymore - I find the rabbits drink morefrom the bowl, I can track how much they drink, they get fresh waterevery day if not a few times a day. I findthatproblems crop up with bottles all the time and it's hardto know when they do because it's not always obvious - then the rabbitshave to deal with either not being able to get water until you realizewhat's going on, or have to deal with a wet floor because of a leakybottle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry if this is a bit late, but I have a niceLiving World brand bottle by Hagen that came with my cage. It had adripping problem as well but if I tilt it backwards a bit from theoutside of the cage it won't drip at all. Try experimenting withdifferent angles on the bottle.


----------



## Spring (Jun 3, 2006)

I use theCritterCanteen 16oz waterbottle for Pebbles. I use a bowl for Pepsi. She slurps her water.. shesticks her whole mouth in and slurps.. hmm odd rabbit lol! I like thebowls better then the bottle, easier to clean. I'm also worried aboutbacteria in the plastic if you use them for a long time, not sure ifthat's true or not but hmm.


----------



## AshtonCasey (Jun 4, 2006)

This is the kind I have, with the lil floatingduckie... still not quite sure what it's purpose is. It's agood bottle... but... the plastic holder thingy stretches or warpsafter a few fills. Mine still holds the bottle up, it's just a littlecrooked.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey, thanks for the idea! I'll check it out. 

Jeff wrote: *


> Sorry if this is a bit late,but I have a nice Living World brand bottle by Hagen that came with mycage. It had a dripping problem as well but if I tilt it backwards abit from the outside of the cage it won't drip at all. Tryexperimenting with different angles on the bottle.


----------

